# Barney and Betty



## missy (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi

Barney has now decided that he wants to mount Betty. We saw him doing this yesterday night, gently stopped him, he was biting her neck and trying to get on top of her. I immediately phoned the vets and they said that because they are 5 months they couldn't be done. She said she could see what she can do and so I can take them next Tuesday to see if Betty and Barney can be spayed and neutered then. It may be that they say Barney is mature but Betty is not in which case i will have Barney done there and then and then Betty in December. 

I think what they did say is that there would be 'nothing' in Barney to be able to make Betty pregnant. I wondered if this was true and that I was worrying over nothing? It could have happened while we were out at work or could be happening today. Betty does not call at all. They just said Barney could be just finding his feet. I wondered that if they say that they can be done, could it affect their growth or lead to behavioural problems or will they be the same they always have been like?

I worry to much - I just don't want kittens. They also said that they will spay her even if she is pregnant! I was astounded by that. The only way to tell is to have a scan or if she is well on then the vet would be able to feel them. I hope everything is ok. 

Thanks


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi,

I've just had my boy neutered and he was 5 months and my girl spayed at nearly 6 months so i would say your two are definetly old enough to be done. I would go back to your vets and say you want it doing - or choose another vet!

It isnt that unusual for an animal to be spayed if they are pregnant, although i know there are so many mixed thoughts about this. Obviously, if the litter was unplanned and cannot be cared for then it seems this option would be the right route to go down, and if i'm right, a brother and sister cat having a litter can cause allsorts of genetical problems.

Hope this helps a little xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

All vets are different so I would definately get a second opinion if your one will not offer to help.

Boys can definately be neutered earlier as long as their little niblets are in the correct position! Our vet is the same though - he will not neuter boys before they are 8 months old.

Lou
X


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*There's no reason at all why he can't be done. My boys were done at 5 months, because I have entire girls here and did'nt want them mating with them, especially their own mam My vet was fine about doing it, though getting past the woman on the deas was another matter. She said ring bk when they are at least 6 months. I said "no" I'd like them done asap please, oh she said, I then heard her talking to the vet who said it was fine, lol.*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm not sure of the nothing in Barney yet either although not an expert but they say studs can be ready from 6 months!!

I hope you manage to find a more understanding vet!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

My stud boy is coming up 8 months and you should hear him serenading the girls....he's been doing that for a few weeks too so I'm guessing that they can all be ready earlier than you would expect!


----------



## missy (Jul 20, 2008)

I guess it looks like Barney can definately be done then. I am taking them both on Tuesday and if like i said, they say Barney can be done but Betty can't then Barney is getting done. 

I just hope everything is ok in the meantime and that Betty is not pregnant. She does not seem mature enough anyway but he does. 

Its an awkward situation. I will let you know how everything goes. My mind will be at rest on Tuesday. Got to take them at 9. 

X


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Missy,your right to be concerned,is Barney a breed or a non breed,i ask because we have Siamese and one of our lads did the biz at just 6 mths old,but some i know won't or don't,think moggies are capable earlier,but even though he appears to be mastering the motions he may not have mastered the art,some vets as others have said are happy to neuter at 6mths as ours is,so maybe find another vet or as you say it could be that he's a little small and immature,is their anyway you can separate them and still keep a happy house?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Good luck Missy and let us know how you go,fingers and paws crossed for a happy ending without kitts


----------



## missy (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't think there is a way to seperate them. It wouldnt be feasible. 

They are both just general moggie cats. 

Thanks for the advice and will let you know how it all goes. 

X


----------



## missy (Jul 20, 2008)

Its the night before they both go in for the 'possible' operation. 

I worry so much and am quite worried. 

I will let you know how it all goes tomorrow night. 

X


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwwww I know how you feel I'm the same. Trouble is we worry more than them tbh they seem to take it all in their stride. They will be fine good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

I am sure they will be absolutely fine...it is very routine.

Keep us posted though and let us know how they get on

Lou
X


----------



## missy (Jul 20, 2008)

I dropped them both off this morning and everything went ok. 

The ops are under Cats Protection League so I don't actually have to pay a penny although I will give them a donation. I payed for an injection for both of them to make a quicker recovery from the anaesthetic too. 

I was a very happy girl. Barney was meowing all the way there, bless. 

I felt a bit sad leaving them but I am sure they will be ok, the vet said that they can do them both as well no problems. Barney will be a 5 minute job and that they probably won't need cones on their heads although if they do lick and bite their stitches they can put them on in a couple of days when they go for their post-op checks. They will give us some just in case, although I can't see us getting the cones on them. Lol. 

I know that they will be ready for food anyway. They haven't had any at all since 7 last night and no water since 8 this morning. I hope they are allowed to eat when we get home. 

I will let you know how they are, we are going at 6 back to the vets. 

X


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

That's good news as it will stop any of the behavioural issues you had! I am sure they will be absolutely fine. They will be able to eat and drink as soon as they get home but it will probably be a sensitive post op diet such as RC sensitive and also the rehydration sachets to put in their water

Let us know how they get on

Lou
X


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Plain chicken is another good one after an op I found it was great with mine hope that helps too!

So glad they went off ok this morning won't be long til they are back home getting up to mischief!


----------



## missy (Jul 20, 2008)

We have them back!!!

Barney does not need a check up unless he is not himself in the next couple of days as he hasn't had any stitches. Betty has though so she will be going back next Friday. They said that they had been fine, everything went well. They are both snuggling now. We have to make sure that they are in a quiet and warm environment to aid their recovery. They will be getting plenty of snuggles from me and the OH. They are actually licking a little bit at where they had it done but not overly, we have a cone just in case. 

They have shaved a large amount of fur off Betty though, looks right wierd. I must have been worrying though because I haven't felt well all day. Lol. 

I will keep you posted, sure they will be absolutely fine now though. No unwanted kittens for us! 

Thanks all!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

That's great news - I am sure they will continue to do well. At least you can relax now and carry on letting them be together indoors without worrying about the consequences!!!


----------



## missy (Jul 20, 2008)

Exactly. Although we had to put the cone on Betty as she was licking and biting at her stitches. She got it off in the night though. We left it off this morning and will put it on tonight. I hope that she is ok when we both get back home. Im scared that she will tug too hard at it and split it open - not sure if this would happen and what would happen if she did it in the day while we were out? Im mostly worried about that tbh. It is well stitched up though. 

My OH said that she wouldn't pull and tug at it too much because if she did it would hurt her so she wouldn't do anything to hurt herself? Do you reckon this is correct?

x


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Not sure to be honest - I had one girl who pulled all her stitches out after 3 days...luckily, she had already healed well but cats have quite a high pain threshold.

Just keep an eye on her and make sure she isn't fussing with them too much for the first few days and try the collar again using a normal cat collar around the loops to keep it on

Lou


----------



## missy (Jul 20, 2008)

The vet nurse just gave us a call and asked how they were which I thought was nice. 

She said put the collar on when we are out in the day however she managed to pull it off last night so if she does get it off there is not much we can do. We are watching her at the moment while we are in and will put it on later. 

If she did pull them out she would have to go under anaesthetic again which I dont want so no matter how uncomfortable it may be for a few days, it will be best for her in the long run. Otherwise they are absolutely normal.

They are due for a check up next Friday so will let you know how they are. 

X


----------

